# 64405 as a bilateral



## kimmerham (Dec 19, 2011)

Can anyone help me with this....the Dr. performed a bilateral occipital nerve block and I am not sure what modifiers to use. The payer is Medicare. Do I  use 64405 twice and use modifiers LT and RT? Do I use 64405 once and use a 50 modifier? Does Medicare pay for bilateral?


----------



## ajs (Dec 19, 2011)

kimmerham said:


> Can anyone help me with this....the Dr. performed a bilateral occipital nerve block and I am not sure what modifiers to use. The payer is Medicare. Do I  use 64405 twice and use modifiers LT and RT? Do I use 64405 once and use a 50 modifier? Does Medicare pay for bilateral?



Medicare rules say bilateral is allowed so you would use the 50 modifier.


----------



## ollielooya (Dec 19, 2011)

Our doctor provides this service and we bill out on one line as Arlene stated above, 64405-50 for our Palmetto GBA MCR patients. 
---Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------

